# What's that bird?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I usually get down to La France for a few weeks in early summer.

I'm always amazed at the variety of birdsong everywhere and I keep promising myself that "by the time you come back next year you'll be able to name those birds" - but I never can.

Is there some smart way to identify which bird I'm hearing - maybe a cd or something similar?

I'm never going to be a twitcher but I'd really like to know what it is making all that noise.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is the site I use:

http://www.bird-songs.com/

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks G - that's a magic site - it'll keep me out of trouble for a while


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Thanks G - that's a magic site - it'll keep me out of trouble for a while


Save you having to do as I did in Greece in the middle of our first night there: record the bird song on my mobile, ask the campsite reception next day for the name- in Greek -of the bird, text my son with the Greek name and he did the necessary and texted back that it was a Scops Owl. Once heard, never forgotten.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Save you having to do as I did in Greece in the middle of our first night there: record the bird song on my mobile, ask the campsite reception next day for the name- in Greek -of the bird, text my son with the Greek name and he did the necessary and texted back that it was a Scops Owl. Once heard, never forgotten.
> 
> G


Now that one I DO know! Memories of late night ouzos on Skopelos.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Birdsong*

There are applications for smart phones with bird ID which include songs. Not sure about how useful they would be for song identification but could be helpful?
TonyP


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a CD of more than 500 bird songs and calls that came with the AA Illustrated Guide to Birds of Britain and Europe. 


SD


----------

